# Lake Orion Nov. 2008 Photos Pic Heavy



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I dont take the best pictures but here are some from today. Ace and Jake had a great time and slept all the way home. It was really nice getting to meet people from the Forum and can't wait to do it again.

*Group Meeting on Dock* 


*The Waters Cold who is going to get it?*


*Where did that ball go?*


*Wanting to Share*



*Ace and his Wubba*


*Group Photo*


*Tinkerbell, Sawyer & Geddy saying goodbye to Ace & Jake*


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Those are great pictures! I am glad you all had fun!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like they had fun even with the cold water...I like the doggie ramp idea...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We're back now... and could not have been happier with today's meetup!!! It was great meeting Ace and Jake for the first time and seeing Comet, Sadie & Tinkerbell again!!!! It was really a perfect day... sunhine, good temps, and balls... who could ask for more!!! 
And the dogs didn't mind the cool water much at all, and there was splashing all 'round lol!!

P.S. Fozzybear... Fantastic pics!!!!! Love the one "where did the ball go?" lol!!!

Here's ours...

Jake









Left to right... Sadie, Ace, Jake, Comet and Geddy









Ace showing off his impressive ball manouvering skillz!!









oh... can I have that?









Ace and his woobie









The Goob!!


















Comet... wish I could have gotten him face-on









Da Goob... again 









I like this pic b/c it is pretty much the epitomy of our get-togethers... _total_ mahem LOL!!









All the pups









Group pic... good job to everyone but me LOL!!









I got Jake kisses YAY!!!









Ace and Jake say goodbye!









Geddy says it's bedtime









Tink asks for belly rubs









Geddy & Sleep Sawyer









Sawyer pretty much slept the entire way, and Geddy slept a lot of it. They are both pretty whiped out!!

Thanks again to everyone who could make it... Sawyer had a fantastic birthday!!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Cool pictures!.Looks like load of fun!.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a blast !!!! That looks like a ton of fun !!!! Love all the pictures.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad you had a great forum get together. What a beautiful gaggle of goldens. I bet they all had a memorable day.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Great pictures~~they really capture the energy of all that Golden fur!!!!
Looks and sounds like you all had a perfect day!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like it was a blast! I'll bet there will be lots of golden dreams tonight!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Great Pics Sandra!!!!!!!!!! looks like a ton of fun!!!!!!! but holy BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR lol I'm a wuss ....I was bundled up doing doggy duty this AM!!!!!!!!!!! I could see the kids laughing!!!! lmao


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

*my pics*

Great pics everyone! I didn't take quite as many as I normally do. That dock was really slippery! Here are my pics

Sawyer and the big stick









Tinkerbell maybe today I'll just walk in









It's just a little cold









Group water shot









Waitign for the toss









Jake & Ace









You can get it









Hurry up









We're waiting


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

marshab1 said:


> That dock was really slippery!


Oh was it??? :curtain: :

Marsha... Great pics!!!! I just love seeing things from everyone else's position lol!! Sawyer just could not go on without bringing that stick out onto the dock :doh: I totally forgot to post my pic of him with that big stick as well as the before-you-guy-arrived photos of him... he was ahem... "mudding it" :::snort:::

weeee.... big stickie!!!









Here comes...









Da Birfday boy!!! Happy as a pig in... well MUD!!! :smooch:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

btw... you guys won't believe what we did yesterday!! 

We showed up at 11:30 on the nose... waited... and waited... and waited some more. Man no one is showing up. Wonder if no one could come?? Did they have trouble finding the park?? Did they have an emergency?? ::: half an hour goes by... still no one in the parking lot :::

Oh well... guess we should go down to the dock to see if anyone is there?? ::: The dogs go swimming :::

Awhile later... WOW... there's EVERYONE!!! I can't believe they are all late, and yet they all come at the same time!!!!

WE FORGOT TO SET OUR CLOCKS BACK AND ACTUALLY SHOWED UP AT 10:30 LMAO!!!!!!

What dorks we are!!!! So if you thought we were rude to start without you, my appologies hahahahah... nope we're just dumb!!!!!! We'll do better next time!! hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That looks like it was such fun and they all had a great time. Love the pictures of Sawyer with the mud and stick. I love all of them and couldnt pick a favorite, but if i did, I like Jake. Something about that white face.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am sorry, I had no idea it was Sawyers birthday on Sunday!!!

Happy Belated Birthday Sawyer


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful pics of gorgeous gold there, looks like a great day for everyone


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> That looks like it was such fun and they all had a great time. Love the pictures of Sawyer with the mud and stick. I love all of them and couldnt pick a favorite, but if i did, I like Jake. Something about that white face.


Carol... you have no idea. He is a real sweet boy!! After the swimming we were all standing around chatting and letting the kids dry off. Jake just gave me soo many kisses... you can tell he's a real ladies man!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

breec3 said:


> I am sorry, I had no idea it was Sawyers birthday on Sunday!!!
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday Sawyer


No problem... I didn't mention it up-front!!! I just wanted to have a special day for our special little man!!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes Jake is a ladies man. I am the one who convinced my wife to get another dog, called, reasearched etc... and who does he follow around EVERYWHERE!....Not me but my wife! Well I still have hope that Ace will be a little more even with his attention but I think he is being corrupted by Jake. :doh:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Fozzybear said:


> Yes Jake is a ladies man. I am the one who convinced my wife to get another dog, called, reasearched etc... and who does he follow around EVERYWHERE!....Not me but my wife! Well I still have hope that Ace will be a little more even with his attention but I think he is being corrupted by Jake. :doh:


awww lol... isn't that just the way it goes?? My hubby is a little bit miffed that the pups pretty much follow me around everywhere. However I really think it has a little something to do with "the hand that feeds..." lol. I think they just don't want to miss out on a potential meal haha.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Lego&Jacub said:


> awww lol... isn't that just the way it goes?? My hubby is a little bit miffed that the pups pretty much follow me around everywhere. However I really think it has a little something to do with "the hand that feeds..." lol. I think they just don't want to miss out on a potential meal haha.


Thats even worse cause I am the one who feeds them!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

What a wonderful weekend!!! I am totally jealous.Everything looks so cool.The lake,even a ramp for dogs!!!!!I am so glad everybody had a great time!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Fozzybear said:


> Thats even worse cause I am the one who feeds them!


woops!! well she must stash bacon in her pants pockets then


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Lego&Jacub said:


> woops!! well she must stash bacon in her pants pockets then


Yup that is gotta be it!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

It looks like you guys had a great time!!! 

There should be another get together there in the summer - we could definitely make it up there for that!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Even though I don't really like the cold, I would have been one happy camper to have joined that party!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Nice to see the goldens having so much fun! See you next year


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Blaireli said:


> It looks like you guys had a great time!!!
> 
> There should be another get together there in the summer - we could definitely make it up there for that!



Definitely!!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thor0918 said:


> Even though I don't really like the cold, I would have been one happy camper to have joined that party!!


ah if only you were closer huh?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

FranH said:


> Nice to see the goldens having so much fun! See you next year



I just wish we could wind the hands of time right past winter and get to spring already lol!!! See you then!! :wavey:


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

~~~A Gaggle of Goldens~~~
 What Great Pictures of your Lakeside Party! Everyone sure looks like they had fun!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pictures, love the get together, I missed out this year, watch out for next year we gonna have 3 in Ohio...ROFL, gotta make up for what I missed!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> I just wish we could wind the hands of time right past winter and get to spring already lol!!! See you then!! :wavey:


I so agree!


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Look at all those beautiful goldens! How awesome  Great pictures!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow, that is a lot of gold! It looks like you guys had a GReat time.

I'm sure the doggies did not mind the cold.


----------



## GoldenGratitude (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a great time!!

Question for anyone - Is swimming natural to a dog or is it something that they actually have to learn? Theo I think actually hates the water and will only wade in up to his "knees" at best. Archie likes the water and will fetch balls etc. but sometimes he gets out too far (as in not touching with his back legs) and seems really clumsey at swimming. My husband worries that he will drown. By going out too far I only mean that he really has to swim - but is only may 20ft. from land. They don't get to swim often and I know that could be part of the problem.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

That looks like so much fun! I love the one of all of them on the bridge/dock.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

GoldenGratitude said:


> Looks like everyone had a great time!!
> 
> Question for anyone - Is swimming natural to a dog or is it something that they actually have to learn? Theo I think actually hates the water and will only wade in up to his "knees" at best. Archie likes the water and will fetch balls etc. but sometimes he gets out too far (as in not touching with his back legs) and seems really clumsey at swimming. My husband worries that he will drown. By going out too far I only mean that he really has to swim - but is only may 20ft. from land. They don't get to swim often and I know that could be part of the problem.



How old is Archie? If he's a pup I might watch pretty closely the first time or two. But so long as he enjoys the water, swimming usually comes pretty naturally for them. Esp. for a Retriever, which is bred for it. If he's an adult I would think the chance of him drowning would be very very remote. Tell hubby he can relax, and let Archie do how he feels... he'll know best what he can handle.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell is not comfortable swimming. She hasn't had much chance to swim, but she loves to wade and splash in the water. She's actually only swam twice both times when another dog pushed her off the dock at the Lake Orion dog park. Each time she has gone completely under but has come right up swimming.

So if Archie is comfortable he shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

I love these pics!! I wish I had a lake to take Skylie too! We are going to one next weekend in Alabama, but the water is probably too cold!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

skylielover said:


> but the water is probably too cold!


Don't bank on that... goldens can take pretty cold water, and I've seen pics on this board of some goldens swimming when there's snow on the ground. However, I do see that Skylie is just a pup, so let her choose, but be prepared with towels to help her dry off and get warm after. Have fun!!!!


----------



## lizziebellie2007 (May 25, 2008)

I love all the pictures!! I wish I would have come on the board and seen that you guys were having a get together... but I can't wait until next spring/summer. Riley (my black lab) is 6 months and 60 lbs.   He's a big boy!! He's the exact same size as Lizzie already. I can't wait to see Riley in the water with Lizzie...I think it will help with her being afraid too. See you all soon hopefully :wave:


----------

